# Anyone Going To Tour De Fat (san Diego )



## burrolalb (Sep 2, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 2, 2016)

I might do it this year.


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 3, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I might do it this year.



Ya it sounds like fun it would be my first time going .. how about yours have you went before 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 3, 2016)

The wife and I are coming from Arizona this year for this one. We have done the Tempe Az one the last 5 years. We love the Tempe one. The following weekend Isi is in Tempe. What will you be riding? I'm taking my 56 wasp and the wife will be on her 54 bfg starlet.


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 3, 2016)

That is awsome a little get away, I wanted to go to the one in arizona just to see dr dog but san diego is about 2 hours from us , my wife is going to be rolling on a  56 girls roadmaster , me not sure i want to decorate a p.o.s but if not a a 57 westernflyer .it should be a lot of fun 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 17, 2016)

This is getting close anybody going myself and my wife are coming from Gilbert Az and her sister and brother are flying in from Bellingham Wa to do this one. Anybody going to be there?


----------



## burrolalb (Sep 17, 2016)

Ya we need to get more peeps going what can we ask for there is great  beer , food, and free music dang can't get any better than that 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2016)

A few photos from the San Diego, Tour de Fat.
It was good to meet you, Awhipple.


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 24, 2016)

It was great to meet all of you also Schwinja your plates will be on the way soon.


----------

